# [NOT Solved] gambas2: make config has problems following directions...



## Eponasoft (Oct 11, 2010)

Attempting to install gambas2 to do some prototyping, but it seems that the qt component, even though I disabled it in make config, still wants to install, which of course fails.


```
===>  Installing for gambas2-2.15.2_2
===>   gambas2-2.15.2_2 depends on executable: gbi2 - found
===>   gambas2-2.15.2_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/gambas2/gb.settings.component - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/gambas2/gb.settings.component in /usr/ports/lang/gambas2-components
===>   gambas2-components-2.15.2_4 depends on executable: xdg-mime - found
===>   gambas2-components-2.15.2_4 depends on executable: gbi2 - found
===>   gambas2-components-2.15.2_4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/gambas2/gb.qt.component - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/gambas2/gb.qt.component in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gambas2-gb-qt
===>  gambas2-gb-qt-2.15.2_4 is marked as broken: fails to build.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gambas2-gb-qt.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/gambas2-components.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/gambas2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/gambas2.
```
What gives with this blatant disregard for orders?


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 12, 2010)

I had the same problem. I had into install lang/gambas instead. This port seems to be BROKEN.


----------



## Eponasoft (Oct 12, 2010)

It's really strange, as gambas2 was working before... oh well. We ended up just using a Windows machine and doing the prototype in VB6 to be run through WINE while we work on the real version with GTK20. lang/gambas installed fine but it's too primitive, imo.


----------

